# 15-20 pigeons need homes



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The wildlife center in Palm Beach needs to place about 15 racing and homing pigeons. All healthy and treated.
Also there is an English Carrier and some Pouters that need a good home.
I will be going there on Sunday, let me know if anyone is interested in adopting any of the beauties.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Folks, these birds really, really need to find homes, so please let Reti know in plenty of time!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Reti ,
I Just sent You a Message. About The Birds


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Terry and thank you Jennifer.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

Let me check around, I know of at least two people looking for birds, and I will call Doreen too, as she knows everyone who is into pigeons around here.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Reti ,
It Sounds Like You can Get Them All Homes Can Be Found.
Thanks For What You Do To Help These Birds You Are Such A Outstanding Preson On This Forum Like So Many Others. Its Always Great To Find People Like You Out There. You Really Do Go The Extra Mile.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Jennifer and thanks Treesa. Please ask around, there are so many that need homes. Would be so great if we could place as many as possible.

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Reti How many more Need Homes. Just Pushing This To The Top For You.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know as I am not sure how many each of the adopters are willing to take. I don't even know how many pigeons they are exactly as the count changes every time I speak to the lady from the center.
I will take them all and we take it from there, I guess. 

Reti


----------



## pichonero (Feb 10, 2010)

hey am interste in pouters y you can get me some ever


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pichonero said:


> hey am interste in pouters y you can get me some ever


This thread is two years old. They were all adopted.

Reti


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*MickaCoo always has pigeons for adoption*

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue always has lots of lovely pigeons and doves in need of adoption!

Right now (2/24/10), we have over 50 pigeons and doves in foster care (mostly king pigeons and ring-neck doves) and I know of an untraceable racer at Hayward ACC, 9 kings at SFACC, 8 kings at Marin Humane Society, etc.

PLEASE folks- consider making room in your heart for a bird that has no home and is facing euthanasia just because nobody cares enough to give it a home. 

I don't know THESE birds stories yet but I can tell you from their predecessors' stories, like those of Frances and Kizzie and Austin and Teddy that they are special and innocent and just want to live.

If you can give a home to a rescued pigeon, please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, adopt a pair of kings. I have six kings from Elizabeth, three pair and they fit well in the loft with my homers. You can use them as drop birds during race day and fosters parents. 

Their caring behavior and wide bottoms are good for raising eggs from breeds that do not make good parents and their easy going personality make them a good fit in with most any other breed. I put one pair of kings in with my figuritas for about a week just to see how they got along. The kings didn't bully the figs and the figs gave the kings their space, (wonder why???)

From my understanding of drop birds Kings would also be great to use. They are a good flying bird that can be loft flown but will stay close to the loft to bring in the racers on race day. 

The only issue is to not let them breed, but raise other's eggs and not to let them cross breed with your other birds. But any breeder here already knows this.

Email E, you will not be sorry,
God Bless,
Tony
Tony


----------

